# Entropion surgery



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor boy - that really does look sore. Any procedure involving anesthaesia is always a worry, but it is sensible to get it sorted before it causes permanent damage to the cornea.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My neighbor's Portuguese Water Dog had this surgery last year. Her dog recovered very quickly and you can't even see any scar.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry, I don't have any experience or advice. But I am sending good healing vibes your way.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Thanks all!

I'm sure everything will go well, glad to hear there wasn't much of a scar on the PWD!

I think the worst part will be keeping that cone of shame on Finn, haha. And he won't be allowed to play 'bitey face' with my other dog for a while.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I watched quite a few of these type surgeries and it is actually pretty quick.......it's the healing period and keeping your dog from rubbing that is the challenge.....a cone is called for but most dogs heal (it's just a very small strip excised, depending on the extent of eyelid involved) very quickly! He will be so much more comfortable .......


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishing Finn a successful surgery and full, easy recovery!


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I watched quite a few of these type surgeries and it is actually pretty quick.......it's the healing period and keeping your dog from rubbing that is the challenge.....a cone is called for but most dogs heal (it's just a very small strip excised, depending on the extent of eyelid involved) very quickly! He will be so much more comfortable .......


I've watched quite a few of these surgeries as well actually  I work as a groomer at a vet clinic. 

I think he'll recover pretty quick. I'm sure it will be a much easier recovery than from his gastropexy a month ago!

I'll get to watch this surgery, so I might try and get a photo or two of it. I find this stuff very fascinating!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

My last poodle Riley had to have the surgery on both eyes after months of trying to fix it (ointments, meds, we actually tacked them open with sutures for two weeks to try and stop it). He was great after the recovery!! Good luck to your boy!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My experience with entropion involved several Neapolitan Mastiffs.The surgery and recovery were much easier than the treatment during the months prior. I think everyone wished they had just had the surgery right away. I can understand taking the wait and see approach, hoping to avoid anesthesia. I just don't know any Neapolitans that had success with the less invasive treatment.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses!

Surgery day came around (Friday) vet had a look at his eye again and said it's shown a lot of improvement so he wanted to hold off on surgery for a little while and monitor it.

He seems good about 70% of the time at the moment, the rest of that time he is winking and getting gunky eyes. 

Will continue to monitor it and get the vet to have another look soon.


----------

